# ST.o.CH FACTOR_I



## ST.o.CH (Aug 18, 2013)

Sponsored by:











Hi everyone,
I´m building a new case from scratch.
The specs are:
Atx form factor
5,25" dvdrw drive on top
Front Psu
One ssd drive
One hdd drve
120mm or 140mm fans

Case materials:

Iron in the case frame
Stainless steel sheet to top and side panels, recovered from an old ice refrigerator
Mahogany and pine wood to replace the "plastics"
Resin to finish
Acrylic to windows
Mesh to cover the fans places

I started with a draw, an idea of a compact atx case, just to have inside the box the hardware it needs to run with some power, just what average people needs, no big deal.
Since my tools are few and limited, mostly hand tools, I toke the reference measures of board, dvd and psu, I also make a design sketch and start over.
First I toke an 8 mm iron bar,to cut bend, drilled a few holes and welded,
Next I used mahogany to make the front frame (it´s resistant wood) and finished with pine,
The top and IO shield made with stainless steel.
Until now all parts are unfinished because as a scratch build something might change in process.

Here some pictures:


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice job


----------



## Vario (Aug 18, 2013)

I like it!
Going to start my own case project in a few weeks.  Kind of going in a different direction than yours, I am going to run with a really small wood box concept.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice beer Mt Alex,
Just what I need to refresh my mind.
Also thank you guys for feedback.


This week I´m making the side panels, after that remains the bottom case and the rear.
The prototype will grow.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 19, 2013)

Subbed! I really liked your first build so I can't wait to see this build finished. *Grabs popcorn and beer!*


----------



## ST.o.CH (Aug 21, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Subbed! I really liked your first build so I can't wait to see this build finished. *Grabs popcorn and beer!*



I think all we will be surprised.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Aug 21, 2013)

Starting the side panels, they are about to be processed,





Spending the pencil more than one time,















Taking a break to picture how I bend the sheet.





One panel,





The two,


----------



## ST.o.CH (Sep 11, 2013)

*One more step away from the beginning.*

Hi there,
more pictures today.
Enjoy.


----------



## Vario (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks awesome


----------



## ST.o.CH (Sep 13, 2013)

Vario said:


> Looks awesome


Nice


----------



## ST.o.CH (Sep 13, 2013)

*Living a day in Earth*

Today was the day for side of  the right and the left,
before: 




and after:




more












look, the sides don´t  fall, they just get water not beer(for cleaning) .


----------



## Jetster (Sep 13, 2013)

you're very talented


----------



## ST.o.CH (Sep 13, 2013)

*Have a nice day*



Jetster said:


> you're very talented


I appreciate your feedback, it's good to know that my art, although far from perfect, it's not boring.
By the way, is a lot of fun figuring out the next phase of work and reconcile it with the part already performed.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Sep 13, 2013)

*Hahahaha*

Yesterday I learned a valuable lesson, taught by a machine, it seems the camera from My Vodafone Smart II has feelings. When applying a sheet of paper as a white background in the objects to photograph, the machine focuses on the objective, no longer has to capture an endless number of textures and color variations, less work more effectively.
I think it's probably my paranoia, but in the end results.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Sep 28, 2013)

*Colour spy*

Hello again,
The top of the box version 0.2 that apparently comes accompanied by blowtorch.




Behave yourself or you're fired,




I'm serious,




I see you,




Don't fall, I got you:




The Roman clock indicates that it's time for beer,













welcome to the Dark Side,




Jokes aside, despite the work not being very simple, I think it is not, and is taking longer than expected, for now I will enjoy and appreciate the color version of the state of work.




Until then.


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 3, 2013)

This is going to be great , seeing it all come together and I like what I am seeing great work man keep it up.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 3, 2013)

grunt_408 said:


> This is going to be great , seeing it all come together and I like what I am seeing great work man keep it up.


Thanks mate 
Updating soon.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 3, 2013)

nice design... very unique...

and once you are done, I am sure you will be oh so like heaven ...

Well done man... well done....

excited to see the final result....

what components you plan to put in there?


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 3, 2013)

*The paint*

At this point I managed to assemble the box, and the same is already at the stage of the painting.
For now the panels. Curiously I get best results when painting the pieces horizontally, but on the other hand I have to wait for dry to paint the other side, I'm glad tomorrow is also day.
Practice makes perfect, I just lack the almost.
















Good night until tomorrow.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 3, 2013)

night.fox said:


> nice design... very unique...
> 
> and once you are done, I am sure you will be oh so like heaven ...
> 
> ...


First, it's not until tomorrow,
Second, I'm glad you asked,
I've made my decision: the board will be my old Gigabyte GA-P35DQ6, accompanied by three GB OCZ PC2-9200 cl5. I think it's a processor Q8300, still have to check with my friend Ricardo, the disks will be an IDE and a S-ATA II, the rest soon finds himself.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 3, 2013)

nice.... Im sure after you assemble, you will always think about what color, design.... maybe flaming red? 

no its too complicated in the eyes lol


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 3, 2013)

night.fox said:


> nice.... Im sure after you assemble, you will always think about what color, design.... maybe flaming red?
> 
> no its too complicated in the eyes lol


As you can see, the colors are black and white, the Blue will be the third color to match the layout of the board, it is more practical to paint small details of blue than ruin the aspect of board.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 3, 2013)

ST.o.CH said:


> As you can see, the colors are black and white, the Blue will be the third color to match the layout of the board, it is more practical to paint small details of blue than ruin the aspect of board.



well thats true...

or you could also just leave it like a plain black and white colored...

and then some LED fans? or some UV lights...

in that way, simple and unique at first sight...

after you turn on, it will be like "WOW"


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 7, 2013)

*The board*

Hi there, today small update, the motherboard,
before:








parts for painting:








and after:


----------



## a_ump (Oct 7, 2013)

pretty sweet man, its neat to see people put a lot of effort into something simply for the enjoyment of it. Something we hardly see today.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 7, 2013)

a_ump said:


> pretty sweet man, its neat to see people put a lot of effort into something simply for the enjoyment of it. Something we hardly see today.


Thanks a_ump, as this board is 2007, I wanted to give a more sober and so gets under a color (copper) and more appealing.


----------



## Rowsol (Oct 8, 2013)

If ever there was a 56k warning, it's the first page.  I don't think I've ever had a page take that long to load.

Custom cases are always interesting.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 8, 2013)

Rowsol said:


> If ever there was a 56k warning, it's the first page.  I don't think I've ever had a page take that long to load.
> 
> Custom cases are always interesting.


Now runs smoothly in 56k  modem.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 22, 2013)

*It turns all black outside with some white inside*

Hello modders,
News for today,
Some hardware for use later,






The interior structure painted with the background already mounted,

















The rear side
Before





After;









And while you don't get color here are some photographs of the current evolution of the prototype.
Enjoy.


----------



## a_ump (Oct 22, 2013)

dude that case is totally wicked! though i am curious about how sharp those 4 points are lol. Someone breaks in?!?!? DEATH BY COMPUTER CASE!! lol. It kind of reminds of the bat mobile from the new batman movies.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 22, 2013)

a_ump said:


> dude that case is totally wicked! though i am curious about how sharp those 4 points are lol. Someone breaks in?!?!? DEATH BY COMPUTER CASE!! lol. It kind of reminds of the bat mobile from the new batman movies.


Thanks for the compliment a_ump. The edges are not so sharp, I haven't cut myself once and I've been back in the box for some time.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi there folks,
Some updates for today,































IMG]http://img.techpowerup.org/131101/_1013700.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello modders, a new update,
The draft version made in Solidworks.
Stay close to a TPU screen.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 14, 2013)

I hate it when I wake up in the morning, trip over my shoes and then DIE FROM BEING IMPALED BY AWESOME.


----------



## d1nky (Nov 14, 2013)

it would be an honourable death!

this case and design is fucking awesome, hurry up and get these mass produced!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 14, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I hate it when I wake up in the morning, trip over my shoes and then DIE FROM BEING IMPALED BY AWESOME.


Thanks mate


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 14, 2013)

d1nky said:


> it would be an honourable death!
> 
> this case and design is fucking awesome, hurry up and get these mass produced!



Thanks mate


----------



## Bow (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice, 
Looks heavy


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 15, 2013)

Bow said:


> Nice,
> Looks heavy



Thanks,
This is being built in aluminium, so it will be lighter than the previous one, I guess.


----------



## Noplace (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey man nice work, I was wondering if you could help out in starting out building a case.

see I have a case design in my mind I would like to make it a reality but I have no experience in the CAD stuff or metal works ( I would try to learn though )

how would you advise me to start? are there companies who offer prototyping services?

Thanks!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 17, 2013)

Noplace said:


> Hey man nice work, I was wondering if you could help out in starting out building a case.
> 
> see I have a case design in my mind I would like to make it a reality but I have no experience in the CAD stuff or metal works ( I would try to learn though )
> 
> ...


First of all welcome to TPU forum Noplace, 
Regarding your project I don't think it is very important to worry with the cad, but put your idea on paper and see how it looks and start from there. There are many modders who don't use metal opting for other materials, such as wood, fiberglass, resin, mdf, etc. I don't know companies that make custom prototypes, but they must exist, is a matter of research. I hope to help with my poor skills but you don't lose anything in ask for a second opinion.


----------



## Noplace (Nov 18, 2013)

ST.o.CH said:


> First of all welcome to TPU forum Noplace,
> Regarding your project I don't think it is very important to worry with the cad, but put your idea on paper and see how it looks and start from there. There are many modders who don't use metal opting for other materials, such as wood, fiberglass, resin, mdf, etc. I don't know companies that make custom prototypes, but they must exist, is a matter of research. I hope to help with my poor skills but you don't lose anything in ask for a second opinion.



Thanks for the information I will try and see what happens


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 18, 2013)

Good afternoon,
Before attacking the aluminium, I decided at last minute to make a model in cardboard  .
For today thats it, I hope to finish the piece of card early to switch to metal after.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi there,
The model is ready, it wasn't perfect but the important part was set, and being a transitional phase is key not to lose too much time .
The following photos, enjoy




After a beer




After a break































Now it´s good to go


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 20, 2013)

man.... like it... its so unique... and it looks totally awesome...


----------



## FX-GMC (Nov 20, 2013)

Awesome work! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 20, 2013)

night.fox said:


> man.... like it... its so unique... and it looks totally awesome...


Thanks mate


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 20, 2013)

FX-GMC said:


> Awesome work! Thanks for sharing.


And also thanks to you to


----------



## leeb2013 (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow, I started off reading the thread thinking it's going to be terrible, what's the point, but by the end I'm thinking OMG, that's awesome. Well done!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 21, 2013)

leeb2013 said:


> Wow, I started off reading the thread thinking it's going to be terrible, what's the point, but by the end I'm thinking OMG, that's awesome. Well done!


Thanks mate, because of it, this is a remake  .


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello modders, after the paper comes the aluminium. The top and the front with base in rehearsal, so far so good.
Stay close for more news.















The brick and iron do not count.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 16, 2013)

News for today,
Presenting my first sponsor, EKWB with great stuff ,
My many thanks for Peter and his team for sending me the following cool products:

1 - EK-RAM Monarch X4 - Acetal + Nickel CSQ
2 - EK-RAM Monarch module black
1 - EK-Coolstream XTX 360 radiator
1 - EK-Supremacy CSQ- Acetal+ Nickel
1 - EK-DCP 4.0 ( 12 V DC pump)




























 I will use that wisely


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 16, 2013)

Looks massive and dangerous


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi guys, need help how to post a  properly banner of my sponsor, thanks in advance.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 16, 2013)

silentbogo said:


> Looks massive and dangerous


Thanks mate


----------



## adulaamin (Dec 17, 2013)

subbed! AWESOME work!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 17, 2013)

adulaamin said:


> subbed! AWESOME work!


Thanks adulaamin


----------



## TheSchnitzelkiller (Dec 17, 2013)

Awesome 


btw


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 18, 2013)

TheSchnitzelkiller said:


> Awesome
> 
> 
> btw


Thanks mate


----------



## ST.o.CH (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi there, before the 14 year arrives here is an update, with the lateral fronts with acrylic and also the slim drive for playing the first diablo( later, much much later).
The rear part is to be replaced.
For now on it will be rush time, there are to many things to do until deadline.
By the way this case is for the Cooler Master 2013 Casemod Competition.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi modders,
Un update for the day,
The rear and center parts and some hardware from graveyard to see how it looks


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 9, 2014)

I am not knocking your craftsmanship. I don't think I could ever do something like this. But that case _design_ is ugly as hell. I know, to each his own.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 9, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> I am not knocking your craftsmanship. I don't think I could ever do something like this. But that case _design_ is ugly as hell. I know, to each his own.


That´s quite hilarious .


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 9, 2014)

I think I understand what you said... Looking forward to finished product.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 12, 2014)

Good news, for today a small update,
Improved motherboard screws.
Before, screws screwed, one gets away,




The new one, before and after worked,




There it is the fugitive,


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 17, 2014)

And there shall be two eyes so we can look inside and see beast soul.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello everyone, an update for today, the side doors.
After losing a week in idleness, too, because I was waiting for the glass to be able to continue the work.
Another issue is the fact that I have delayed ordering the connectors, as they only arrived in March I gave up the order ,and so my work grows more than expected.

The two doors already with glasses on.




Small detail of labor with drill, jigsaw and a bit of sanding,




Fixing with brass,
















Small adventure making fittings, true will come at leak test,




After spending more than 40 hours on the doors since the last post, in order to reduce working hours I'm going to need a machine for cutting/drilling/router type linear machining, apart from the fact that I am satisfied with the work and labor, I also need idle time to muster weird stuff.
That's all for now.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Feb 21, 2014)

Hello modders, it's been a while.
For today I bring the underside that will accommodate deposits and the hinge system.
The painting has given me a lot of work because I haven't been able to get the right color and it's one of the things that I do not understand almost nothing.
Despite the problems that have arisen the good news are the dimensions of the case, which will replace the 331, fits under the desk.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello everyone, today I bring to you another update, this time the doors are already in the right place and functioning properly, the solution was to pull the shaft to the top, and to complicate, the situation got better. The lower area of the box looked like a ferry boat was crafted in front for the moment, and getting the box mounted until it gets well, also some accidents of course the ink level. 




































The two versions of the same question.












Until next update.


----------



## Vario (Mar 14, 2014)

Lookin good!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Mar 14, 2014)

Vario said:


> Lookin good!


Thanks bro.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Apr 11, 2014)

Hello modders, for today I bring another update, the front renewed with the DVD drive in the top position in order to avoid conflicts with the door. The last outside part was the easiest to carry out and the next step will be to dismantle everything, sanding and painting. Inside the box left to do the power supply and access to deposits caps.
By now are these photos, I'm sorry to have taken so long to get here.



















See you later.


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 11, 2014)

I don't like that you changed the looks of the front of the case. IMO that's what made this case look so great. Maybe you could have moved the optical drive in the bottom box.
Is the side window were all the cable management and PSU will be stay clear or you will slightly tint it?


----------



## ST.o.CH (Apr 11, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> I don't like that you changed the looks of the front of the case. IMO that's what made this case look so great. Maybe you could have moved the optical drive in the bottom box.
> Is the side window were all the cable management and PSU will be stay clear or you will slightly tint it?


Look, it seems to me that I still can't get a consensus on the part of the community but also and contrary to what it may seem I'm not reinventing the wheel, I just wanted to make a new front without having to sacrifice the airflow to the radiator fans.The drive stays where it is, there has to be some piece connected to the three screws and so follows the rhythm of the previous version.


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 11, 2014)

Wow man congratulations !! I love it !!

Bad as hell this can be a KILLER BUILD for the Asus ROG themed case.

Rally you do an outstanding job, build from scratch.

Incredible !!

THIS MAKES FEAR !!

Love it !!


----------



## DLGenesis (Apr 11, 2014)

in for two


----------



## ST.o.CH (Apr 12, 2014)

Animalpak said:


> Wow man congratulations !! I love it !!
> 
> Bad as hell this can be a KILLER BUILD for the Asus ROG themed case.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Apr 12, 2014)

DLGenesis said:


> in for two


Thanks bro, appreciated.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 12, 2014)

Great job man! This case just keeps getting better.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Apr 12, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Great job man! This case just keeps getting better.


Thanks Mindweaver, now you know the truth.


----------



## ST.o.CH (May 13, 2014)

Hello modders, for today I bring a month update of hobby.
The pieces finally met the White right (that glossy white),
The feet are covered in gold leaf, as they have the responsibility to stand
with everything on top. The deposits are actually two fire extinguishers, one of two kg of CO2 and one of six kg of powder, both lost contents and received internal treatment anti oxygen
(anti-corrosion zinc spray), the visible tubes are for filling of liquid refrigerant.
The blocks and radiator EKWB are well inside the box, actually this is being done by measure for this purpose.
In front, the acrylic jars filled with light and, with the right touch until they are able to change color.
Jokes apart of that I got rid of, just missing the sleeving, covers for the source and disks with
the brand name and, more important, my version of the connectors.





















































































Take care.


----------



## ST.o.CH (May 22, 2014)

Greetings,
Here comes a small update, the scheme of fittings and a sample of it.




In the middle is virtue.












The pack.
















Until then, take care.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 22, 2014)

That is going to look amazing!


ST.o.CH said:


> In the middle is virtue.


Just curious in which manner you're using this. Aristotle or Theravada?


----------



## ST.o.CH (May 22, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> That is going to look amazing!
> 
> Just curious in which manner you're using this. Aristotle or Theravada?


Sorry bro, I don´t understand the meaning of Aristotle or Theravada, is supposed to be philosophical or a way of life?
Sometimes my mind is a bit slow.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 22, 2014)

ST.o.CH said:


> Sorry bro, I don´t understand the meaning of Aristotle or Theravada, is supposed to be philosophical or a way of life?
> Sometimes my mind is a bit slow.


You said "In the middle is virtue." This could either be a reference to Aristotle's philosophical teachings on ethics, or to one of the pillars of Theravada Buddhism, which is actually referred to as "the middle path."
I wasn't sure if it was something lost in translation or if you were saying something really profound, lol.

All that aside, the case is looking great and this new bit with the tubing is going to be incredible.


----------



## ST.o.CH (May 22, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> You said "In the middle is virtue." This could either be a reference to Aristotle's philosophical teachings on ethics, or to one of the pillars of Theravada Buddhism, which is actually referred to as "the middle path."
> I wasn't sure if it was something lost in translation or if you were saying something really profound, lol.
> 
> All that aside, the case is looking great and this new bit with the tubing is going to be incredible.


I think I learned something about the Theravada philosophy moments ago, but until there is some truth in your words, one of my bases of life is to be better tomorrow than I am today, and have been able to be better today than I was yesterday, it's just a matter of going trying and when results appear the strength increases and life gets easier.


----------



## Shambles1980 (May 23, 2014)

i like the bendy fittings. would love to know what kind of psi they can work continuously at. 
started a lot of cases my self, never finished them. im just to cheap to buy all the materials lol. 

good work


----------



## ST.o.CH (May 23, 2014)

Shambles1980 said:


> i like the bendy fittings. would love to know what kind of psi they can work continuously at.
> started a lot of cases my self, never finished them. im just to cheap to buy all the materials lol.
> 
> good work


I've done a test on compressed air and gave it to correct the zone where the O-rings are housed, so it is too early to come up with values of psi or bars, when I have them I show their values.


----------



## ST.o.CH (May 29, 2014)

Greetings modders,
For today I bring the fittings almost done, it´s missing the video card, and the pump cover.






More to come soon, until then.


----------



## newbsandwich (May 29, 2014)

Keep up the good work, and posting pictures!


----------



## ST.o.CH (May 29, 2014)

newbsandwich said:


> Keep up the good work, and posting pictures!


Thanks mate.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 29, 2014)

I knew those pieces over the tubing were going to look good!
Keep it up!


----------



## ST.o.CH (May 30, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> I knew those pieces over the tubing were going to look good!
> Keep it up!


Thanks bro, still need a few adjustments after finish the pump cover.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 3, 2014)

Greetings, here's an update.
This week I haven't had much time. Just for complete the pump cover. Also made
the psu cover with the holes to pass the wires, the original fan is green and will be replaced by one white,
also with 140 mm. Tweaked on the back of the motherboard, and actually went well, I used the M4 holes
 and made a box for the hard disk, shown here with an old disk.
In the section of the wires already appears a acrylic part for the wires of the motherboard
and another mounted on the radiator for the fans and fans leds.
Of rest are photographs of details.




































With EKWB always a good theme.




























Until next time, take care.


----------



## newbsandwich (Jun 3, 2014)

The wire braid and brass joints look great together.  Good job.  This makes my cornhole set I'm working on look like child's play.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 3, 2014)

newbsandwich said:


> The wire braid and brass joints look great together.  Good job.  This makes my cornhole set I'm working on look like child's play.


Thanks mate.


----------



## Norton (Jun 3, 2014)

newbsandwich said:


> The wire braid and brass joints look great together.  Good job.  This makes my cornhole set I'm working on look like child's play.



Agree 100%- that setup looks fantastic!

You should take steps to protect that design (case and tubing, etc..) before it ends up in an Inwin or EK catalog!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 3, 2014)

Norton said:


> Agree 100%- that setup looks fantastic!
> 
> You should take steps to protect that design (case and tubing, etc..) before it ends up in an Inwin or EK catalog!


I don't think it would be common sense if someone like IN WIN or EKWB or others do it because simply would be picking up the crumbs off the floor instead of hiring the Baker, if you know what I mean. On the other hand who runs for pleasure never tires.
As evidence of this, by any chance you've seen some Eagle like this two?


----------



## xvi (Jun 5, 2014)

How did you secure the steel braid over the hoses? ..actually, how did you get the fitting into the sleeve chain and make it look so neat? I am willing to accept "God of Metal Fabrication" as an answer.

I was going to go for the "We are not worthy" gif, but I'll go for this instead.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 6, 2014)

ST.o.CH said:


> I don't think it would be common sense if someone like IN WIN or EKWB or others do it because simply would be picking up the crumbs off the floor instead of hiring the Baker, if you know what I mean. On the other hand who runs for pleasure never tires.
> As evidence of this, by any chance you've seen some Eagle like this two?


Just to mention that I won't meet completely the vastness that lies between the circle and the square.



xvi said:


> How did you secure the steel braid over the hoses? ..actually, how did you get the fitting into the sleeve chain and make it look so neat? I am willing to accept "God of Metal Fabrication" as an answer.
> 
> I was going to go for the "We are not worthy" gif, but I'll go for this instead.


Actually tubes in steel mesh bought them in a shop, hoses to the dishwasher, and are composed of a rubber hose over the steel mesh. It was from here that made these connectors fit with some pressure (low) and the outer rings complete the service. After I already knew beforehand that I would not be able to do the angle connectors because I don't have such machinery, but one day I remembered the robot of the Iron Maiden, more precisely of the joints of the legs, and then the idea was born from here.
But still I found challenges, by my lack of resources, they made me change the design.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 11, 2014)

Greetings, here follows a small update for this day.
Made a change in my Artic Extreme II gpu cooler, switch the three 92mm fans for two 120mm Sickleflow,
also put a home made copper heatsink to vrm and ram. This all together with a huge four slot alu case.









Bleh.




To much taller.
















Gpu enclosure, take two.




























That's all for now, take care.


----------



## patrico (Jun 19, 2014)

its developed  really well, big thumbs up for the effort your putting into this build


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 24, 2014)

Hello modders, this is the last update.
I want to thank Peter Sanj and the EKWB for being the first to believe in my project and help me to make it possible.







Here are the photos.












































Working with zero leaks.




















Lights on.
























Spectrum.








The G3n3s1s and FACTOR_I together, different styles and attributes.




























And also thanks to the community for the feedback.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 24, 2014)

patrico said:


> its developed  really well, big thumbs up for the effort your putting into this build


Thanks bro.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 25, 2014)

Truly a piece of art. It's incredible.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 25, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> Truly a piece of art. It's incredible.


Thanks bro, now I shall seek  more metal to destroy.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jun 25, 2014)

That is insane man! And that enclosure around the GPU is fantastic, it really helps pull off the look. Amazing stuff!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you very much.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Jun 25, 2014)

Man I love this case prototype. I cannot wait to see the one you create for the Krejj EU build! 

Layton


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 25, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Man I love this case prototype. I cannot wait to see the one you create for the Krejj EU build!
> 
> Layton


Me too, for now I ´m sitting at the table spending as much paper and pencil as I can.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 26, 2014)

ST.o.CH said:


> Me too, for now I ´m sitting at the table spending as much paper and pencil as I can.


I'm sure whatever you end up deciding on, it'll honor Kreij perfectly. The attention to detail you give your PCs speaks volumes about how seriously you take your PC building. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 26, 2014)

Now these are cases that I'd be glad to have house my rig. Such quality! 

How loud do they get with max fan load?


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 26, 2014)

Random Murderer said:


> I'm sure whatever you end up deciding on, it'll honor Kreij perfectly. The attention to detail you give your PCs speaks volumes about how seriously you take your PC building. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


For now I´m messing up with the hardware location inside the box, the type & design had been chosen.
BTW this Kreij case is to be made in matter of days and no months.  


Lightbulbie said:


> Now these are cases that I'd be glad to have house my rig. Such quality!
> 
> How loud do they get with max fan load?


I don´t have any noise instrument but doesn´t affect my ears to much, I´m still able to listen my wife and kids when they talk to me.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 26, 2014)

ST.o.CH said:


> Greetings, here follows a small update for this day.
> Made a change in my Artic Extreme II gpu cooler, switch the three 92mm fans for two 120mm Sickleflow,
> also put a home made copper heatsink to vrm and ram. This all together with a huge four slot alu case.
> 
> ...




u created a monster x:

but nice with something that's not seen very offen when it comes to cooling ^^


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 26, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> u created a monster x:
> 
> but nice with something that's not seen very offen when it comes to cooling ^^


I did it this way to keep the air inside the enclosure of gpu does not mix with the air of rest in the box, also to keep the GTX 460 as fresh as possible.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 26, 2014)

ST.o.CH said:


> I did it this way to keep the air inside the enclosure of gpu does not mix with the air of rest in the box, also to keep the GTX 460 as fresh as possible.



that's understandable i had a few GTX 460's back when they were good and budget.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Jun 29, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> that's understandable i had a few GTX 460's back when they were good and budget.


Mine is good, and after four years it's already earning white beards.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 11, 2014)

It´s been a while since last post but is better late than never.
Having said this here is the youtube version.
Video recorded with my smartphone camera, it´s the best camera I have ATM.


----------



## a_ump (Oct 11, 2014)

you used copper pipe? that's like horrible isn't it? for future replacements and whatnot, cleaning out your lines.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 11, 2014)

a_ump said:


> you used copper pipe? that's like horrible isn't it? for future replacements and whatnot, cleaning out your lines.


I didn´t used copper pipe, instead went for stainless steel/rubber hoses, that´s why doesn´t have straight lines in tubing, specially the ones that goes  from the rad to tank where it makes a slightly curve because it´s longer than others, the " anglers " in brass are actually straighteners of tubing and curvers too.


----------



## patrico (Oct 12, 2014)

ohh very nice, you've banged out a masterpiece, I love it, its looks all menacing, the front reminds me of 'Sauron' from Lord of the Rings lol


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 13, 2014)

patrico said:


> ohh very nice, you've banged out a masterpiece, I love it, its looks all menacing, the front reminds me of 'Sauron' from Lord of the Rings lol


Thanks @patrico , maybe in the end of 2014 or beginning 2015 I´ll make some changes for better looking and increased performance.


----------



## a_ump (Oct 13, 2014)

ahhh yea i did't watch the vid on my last post and was just judging based on the pic.  Truly rad case man!!! hate to replace those LED's when they die though lol. 

Awesome build from start to finish, great creativity and way to stay dedicated to it even though it took a lot of time.


----------



## XSI (Oct 13, 2014)

WHAT A BAD ASS PC   looking nice interesting and wow on that tubing  congrats


----------



## D007 (Oct 13, 2014)

It's a good thing that I have no idea what I'm looking at in this thread, half the time lol..


----------



## ST.o.CH (Oct 13, 2014)

a_ump said:


> ahhh yea i did't watch the vid on my last post and was just judging based on the pic.  Truly rad case man!!! hate to replace those LED's when they die though lol.
> 
> Awesome build from start to finish, great creativity and way to stay dedicated to it even though it took a lot of time.


The leds are fine, thanks.


XSI said:


> WHAT A BAD ASS PC   looking nice interesting and wow on that tubing  congrats


Thanks. It´s my first version of tubing.


----------

